# how can u tell when ur belt is loose



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i knw this has probally been covered on hear before bt i couldnt find wer. how do u knw when u need to tighten the belt or take a shim out of ur secondary clutch. my 09 is about a year ol now and it dosent squeal in gear like it use to and they say if its squealin then the belt is tight. :thinking:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

This should help ..... Tightening Belt/Belt Light Reset


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18&highlight=belt+deflection


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You pull off the CVT cover and measure the deflection.

lay a ruler across the top of the two sheaves. then push the belt down in the center between the two sheaves with approximately 13lbs of force. ( a fish scale works nicely here)
Once you have it pushed down measure the distance the belt is from the ruler.
just a tiny hair under 1" is in spec. something like 0.98in


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ok thanks guys i will have to check it out when i get in from work. i gt to install a new belt cause the brand new hl on went to pieces aftr only two rides.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> ok thanks guys i will have to check it out when i get in from work. i gt to install a new belt cause the brand new hl on went to pieces aftr only two rides.



Is that their 3gx belt or what ever it is?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

naw man it wasnt the 3gx it was jus the regular HL belt. the dayco xtx which is the same as the 3gx is my next belt. i had another HL before this one and it was great i gues this one was jus faulty or to much stress in the red clay. lol


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

dang phreebsd, looks like that primary has been beat on a lil bit. lol I read a thread on here somewhere, if you lay the belt in the secondary while its off the bike and the belt stick up above the primary then you should be good. I did mine that way and i got that squeal back after it sits in gear for a few seconds. just my $.02. And I didnt have anything on hand at the time to measure the 13lbs needed so I went with that method.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha that's not my pics. i think they are stogi's pics?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah... That pic come from one of my post. It's been dropped a couple of times but It ain't hurt .


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just be careful how many shims you take out, when you go to replace the belt, you are going to have to put them back in.

I just replace the belt when it goes out of spec...lazy=yes. But I don't have time to take it apart at a race or ride...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

accordin to the pics that was posted my belt is loose it looks pretty close to wer it should be. the reason i am replacing my belt is because the top cogs have started coming off


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> the reason i am replacing my belt is because the top cogs have started coming off


Can't think of a better reason.......a good sign it's due...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

the bad thing is that the belt is brand new and only had two rides on it before it dne this.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> the bad thing is that the belt is brand new and only had two rides on it before it dne this.


 I know what you mean. I bought the best Dayco I could at the time, put it in, and 20 miles later...the first ride... it was done. And all I did was nail it just a little coming out of a hole.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i guess that sme belts r good and sme are nt. i hpe that the new xtx dayco holds up to the new 31s i jus pt on


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i got 31's on my bike and im runnin a lime green secondary and ive had it in some pretty good binds and havent slipped the belt yet at all. I even had it in low and was gassing on it while someone was winching to me and it never slipped. Could that be bad? Maybe my belt is too tight..... But i do have alot of noise commin out of my snorks.


----------



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

the fastest easiest way to check your belt deflection is to remove your cvt cover...look at the secondary pulley..the belt if its in good deflection the top cogs should be about 1/16"-1/8" above the 2 sheeves. Perfectly level with the sheeves is still good but will soon need a shim removed. If the top cogs are sitting below the secondary sheeves you will need adjusting ASAP.. On the teryx this was super easy just remove the cvt exhaust duct and shine a flash light in to check..the brute takes a little effort to remove the cvt cover...Hope this helps


----------

